# Groups in Exeter, England?



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Any groups in/near Exeter, Devon? I really want to try and talk to people in person


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey! I'm from Dorset  Us southerners seem to be a rare breed on this site!!

Haven't seen any groups though - try joining the UK SASers page http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/english-sa-sufferers-62/


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

dexlab said:


> Hey! I'm from Dorset  Us southerners seem to be a rare breed on this site!!
> 
> Haven't seen any groups though - try joining the UK SASers page http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/english-sa-sufferers-62/


Hey that's awesome, I've been to Dorset a few times (I don't really travel that much mind). In fact when I'm retired it would be a dream to have a house by the sea there


----------



## WildElle (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm from Exeter

:squeeze


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

WildElle said:


> I'm from Exeter
> 
> :squeeze


Hey thanks for the virtual hug 

Are you studying at college/university here?


----------



## WildElle (Apr 8, 2014)

You're welcome 

Not at the moment, but hopefully I'll be going to College in September to do an Access 
Course. How about you?

Feel free to PM me


----------



## Samblam (Apr 15, 2014)

From Torquay, i'm looking to meet people who are socially anxious like myself


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Samblam said:


> From Torquay, i'm looking to meet people who are socially anxious like myself


Torquay's a nice place, I hope you find this forum useful


----------

